# Shattered window



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have just notice a shattered double glazed side window in the hall

It's hidden behind a Christmas tree, but we saw it from outside 

The outside is intact the inner layer shattered

So you sleuths out there what happened??

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A change in temperature is a common reason for the inner pane to shatter. It happens when it is warmed by the house heating but the outer pane is cold from a drop in outside temperatures.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could well be Peter 

The tree is lit with LED lights, no heat there 

It's been frosty outside 

But. Why I wonder didn't the matching window shatter given the same temp ?

Sandra


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We came back from doing North Coast 500 in September to exactly the same problem: my first assumption was that someone had been using a sledgehammer to break in, but why climb onto the first-floor balcony when the downstairs windows are so much more accessible? Then I discovered that it was the inside pane which had gone and the questioning started: none of the kids had been round, so they didn't do it etc.

Eventually my youngest son found an internet article which stated that this could be a problem with windows which were a long way from square, eg tall but narrow in our case. Why had the window lasted 8y? Why did it happen in generally benign weather in early September? We couldn't find a reason, so the thought was faulty manufacture. Unfortunately the window company refused to agree and we ended up paying £163 for a replacement (our glass excess on the house insurance was £150 and I decided to avoid the risk of losing my no-claims discount).

Good luck with your problem - Gordon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's only a smallish window Gorden so not really a problem

We have one or two windows that are "blooming "so we'll get them sorted at the same time

We have a local company that just replaces the glass

Just wondered why / how it had happened 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

It has happed to a couple of our window one of which I was sat next to at the time, frightened the life out of me as it went off with quite a bang. Glazier said it was a common occurrence and they replace loads of um all the time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep we heard a bang, couldn't identify were it came from and decided it was prob a firework landing in the garden 

Sandra


----------

